# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  I Woke Up Laughing

## Robot_Butler

Ever have one of those dreams where you wake up laughing hysterically?

This morning, I took a 2 minute snooze after my alarm woke me up.  I had a brief dream about a team of chimpanzees painting a building while I watched out the window.  They were climbing around the roof and eaves swinging paintbrushes and making a huge mess.  A flock of birds kept swooping at the chimps, knocking them off the roof.  They would bounce harmlessly to the ground below, and throw paint and brushes at the birds in chimp-anger.  The one man in charge was running around picking the chimps up and throwing them back up into the eaves.  He would occasionally miss, launching a chimp right into my window. 

I understand the slapstick absurdity of the whole scene, but I don't think it was _that incredibly_ funny.  When I woke up, I was laughing so hard I started to cry.

----------


## panta-rei

Yes, I have had dreams that made me laugh as I woke up, and looking back at them, I would say the same. They weren't really that funny. 

Stupid, for sure. But not especially funny, and certainly not funny enough to merit the waves of laughter that came out of me.

----------


## Lilla

I wish I had dreams about bouncing chimps!
 ::banana::

----------


## MagicMatt

I love when I wake up laughing, I usually can't even remember what I had been laughing about, I guess there is no better way to start the day, than with a good laugh though. It feels better than normal laughing I think, when you have no idea what you're laughing at.

----------


## Sylph

Oh, yeah!  :Cheeky: 
I was gonna post the one I remember best but religious people might take it the wrong way, so...
The "punchline" and the look on the poor man's face just had me burst out laughing.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lmfao @ that dream.  ::chuckle:: 

I've had a couple of dreams where I've woken up laughing, but what I found the most entertaining was when I woke up _fake_ crying.

I had a dream that I was a girl, and I got pulled over for something. I started fake crying to try to get some sympathy from the cop and I woke up in the middle of my act, sobbing rather unconvincingly. Lol. 

Then I had a good laugh at myself, afterward.  ::lol::

----------


## Robot_Butler

> I've had a couple of dreams where I've woken up laughing, but what I found the most entertaining was when I woke up _fake_ crying.
> 
> I had a dream that I was a girl, and I got pulled over for something. I started fake crying to try to get some sympathy from the cop and I woke up in the middle of my act, sobbing rather unconvincingly. Lol.



That has to be a new one  ::lol::   I love that split second when you wake up, completely confused, still half in the dream.  One time my girlfriend woke up, ripped a page out of my book on the nightstand, blew her nose in it, then went back to sleep   ::shock::   I just watched silently, confused as hell.  I bet sleepwalkers have all sorts of funny stories like that.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> One time my girlfriend woke up, ripped a page out of my book on the nightstand, blew her nose in it, then went back to sleep    I just watched silently, confused as hell.



LMFAO. Hilarious. That would have been a Kodak moment, if I ever saw one.  ::chuckle::

----------


## MeeZZ

I remember one time I was dreaming about making food with the Zack and Cody from the Suite Life. Oddly, we were using the racks in Lowes to cook  :smiley:  There was some bad guy coming, so I decided to make some cookie dough and use it against the guy. The dream suddenly shifted and I was looking a police officer, aware that some time had pass. He was yelling at me "YOU SHOVED IT UP WHERE?!" 

I woke up laughing so hard my sister came in to check on me  :laugh:  

Now, looking back, I relize it wasn't THAT funny.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Maybe dream humor is the kind of humor that is only really funny at the time.  Sort of how some movies are real funny when you watch them, but not when you remember them.  Or the opposite, where you never laugh during the movie, but the next day you think it is hilarious.

----------


## Amethyst Star

I don't believe I've woke up laughing, but I have awoke when I was crying.  I can recall two particular instances and both times took me a little while to realize I was just dreaming and was now awake.  The one time I was furious at someone and woke up, I was upset with him all day.





> Maybe dream humor is the kind of humor that is only really funny at the time.



I agree with that.  There are so many times where I've dreamed of something that at the time I felt was so intense and mind-blowingly important and woke up thinking that what had happened was so cool!  Then I write it down and think, "Well, shoot!  That was just weird."  It's sad to wake up and find out your mission was actually kind of retarded.

I still think it was important.

----------


## ray

lol i love it when i wake up right in the middle of a dream and im still doing something from in the dream. like swimming...... ::lol::

----------


## Hazel

I wake myself up laughing a lot, actually. Usually I forget what I'm laughing at after a few minutes.

Once I even woke myself up singing along with a song that was playing on the radio. (One of the reasons why I had to stop listening to music while sleeping.)

----------


## DigitalNinjaLee

recently i had a dream that i was laughing so hard that i couldn't breathe, so i woke up out of breath from laughing so much, haha

----------


## juroara

yes!! yes!! those are the best!!

----------


## qurut

Damn, I can't remember anything like that happening to me, though I wish it happened ;D Looks like a nice way to start a new day.

----------


## JonnyRuriki

Ya ive had those, i also have had a dream where i woke up yelling at my sister, a dream where Delphinus shot me in the sholder with an arrow and my sholder hurt for the rest of the day, and a dream where I woke up and punched the wall... something i wish would stop happening

----------


## mathmagic

Yep, know the feeling. I also once woke up crying like a baby, my pillow was wet.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> This morning, I took a 2 minute snooze after my alarm woke me up.  I had a brief dream about a team of chimpanzees painting a building while I watched out the window.  They were climbing around the roof and eaves swinging paintbrushes and making a huge mess.  A flock of birds kept swooping at the chimps, knocking them off the roof.  They would bounce harmlessly to the ground below, and throw paint and brushes at the birds in chimp-anger.  The one man in charge was running around picking the chimps up and throwing them back up into the eaves.  He would occasionally miss, launching a chimp right into my window.



Ha!!  ::D:  I found that really funny, actually. What a weird (and strangely... pure and innocent) dream to have.





> I had a dream that I was a girl, and I got pulled over for something. I started fake crying to try to get some sympathy from the cop and I woke up in the middle of my act, sobbing rather unconvincingly. Lol. 
> 
> Then I had a good laugh at myself, afterward.



..... Oh my god, O.  ::rolllaugh::  This is ridiculously funny because IRL you're a really manly kind of guy... Just imagining you fake crying in your bed is... just, priceless.  ::D:

----------


## acatalephobic

It is quite a good way to start the day, for sure. Bouncing chimps could merit a chuckle, I think...

That happened once when I killed a cop with a milk carton in a dream. I tried to hit him really hard, but everything went slow motion and it ended up as a small tap. There was a tiny thud. Knocked him out cold though. Woke up laughing, but also weirded out that I found it so funny. I think it was the slow motion and the thud.

Once I woke up singing a song that I don't know in waking life. Wanting to go back into the dream, I kept singing with my eyes closed 'til I ran out of words.

----------


## allensig3654

Lol I love those mornings when I have a great dream that makes me laugh when I wake up. I recently had one with an old best friend and we were messing with random people. I was laughing so hard I was crying when I woke up. :boogie:

----------


## Odd_Nonposter

I don't ever remember waking up laughing, crying, or singing before. I have, however, jolted awake after dreaming that I was skydiving without a parachute, doing the sort of "jump" you do when something surprises you.

----------


## JadedSapphire

Haha. Yeah I've woken up laughing several times.  Then I always feel really stupid for actually laughing at something not really funny.

----------


## BigFan

> Lmfao @ that dream. 
> 
> I've had a couple of dreams where I've woken up laughing, but what I found the most entertaining was when I woke up _fake_ crying.
> 
> I had a dream that I was a girl, and I got pulled over for something. I started fake crying to try to get some sympathy from the cop and I woke up in the middle of my act, sobbing rather unconvincingly. Lol. 
> 
> Then I had a good laugh at myself, afterward.



fake crying to a cop, lol.

I have only woken up laughing once and it was over some statement that carried over with me after I woke up. I can't remember what it was, but, after I stopped laughing, I was confused why it was funny  :tongue2:

----------

